
Why I hate the weekends - cdahmedeh
http://www.cdahmedeh.net/blog/2017/4/15/why-i-hate-the-weekends
======
deckiedan
I hear you, mate.

I sometimes hear stories from older relatives about how life was for them 40+
years ago. They also were working some crazy hours and situations, my
grandparents living apart for the first 3 years of their marriage. He was a
hotel manager, so she'd come up to visit once a week or two for a night.

In some ways, I suspect we don't have that different a life in terms of hours
worked than a while ago. I'd love to see data on it (hint, hint, history stats
people?).

I think a lot of the additional stress and frustration of 2017 life comes
comes from the internet, being always connected, seeing so much 'positive
happenings' in other peoples lives on social media, and so much constant
negative stuff from the main news.

I have a theory that we have a signal:noise ratio in terms of relationships
and news, that we've got to keep balanced. Having 100 'friends' all at a mild
level of depth is actually adding noise, compared to the 1 or 2 really close
friendships. And the few close friendships actually lose a lot of their value
when we're constantly bombarded with the news and minor 'noise' relationships.

So when we're on facebook/twitter/etc, we're constantly adding noise to our
emotional inputs.

A couple things I'm trying to do, or at least find kind of interesting to
ponder/think about, are taking some old old practices, and thinking about
integrating them.

The Jewish 'Sabbath' idea, of one day completely off per week, is pretty
awesome. One part that I missed for a long time was that sabbath starts at
sunset on the day before, and ends at sunset of that day. So if you count
Sunday as your Sabbath (typical Christo-Western) you don't have to worry about
getting everything ready early Monday morning, you can get stuff sorted Sunday
night. And Saturday evening, once you've had dinner, or even at the start of
dinner, make a big deal of turning off phones, and leaving them off until the
next evening.

I dunno. I'm also in a long... discussion... with depression about who gets to
run my life. I've been off medication for a few months now, but it's still
complicated. It's so much easier when low on energy to flop on social media,
or netflix or whatever. But it doesn't seem to leave me feeling better the
next day.

I hope you can get some rest. Deep rest, in your soul.

------
iLemming
I thought people whose life is "centered around the work" don't usually have
luxury of time to write quite lengthy blogposts of not work related stuff.

